# HRBT 5-16-05 after werk



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

LAunched @ about 6pm....top of the high tide...water a lil choppy.

Bites were non exsistant,until tha water started moving.

I guess stupid is as stupid does...I fergot ta bring my net,AGAIn!!!!  

The flounder were going bonkers...the lure of choice was a 4 inch minnow like Tsunami lead in bedded fork tailed jig(chartreuse)....hooked multiple short stripers and 3 barely legal greys.

The key to the lure was the slow retrieve and the rythmic twich.

Hooked up to 6 flatties,biggest ones were in the 17 1/2-18 inch range,@ the drop off.

But since I did not bring me net...lost 4 of the 6 fish in the yak,when they floundered out  

Got smart and used a towel to subdue and grip the fish.So I got to keep 2 of the fish,and they happened to be the smallest ones...about 16 3/4's...........But all in all had a pretty good time.

I was on a mission ta seek and keep some stripers but out of the 10 that engulfed my Storm......2 were barely legal...so they both got tossed back,ta grow some more.

I'm hopin ta maybe get back out b4 the weeks out....but that don't look like its happening.


Tight lines and don't ferget ta bring yer net


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Pretty work Al. I'm looking for somewhere to Yak tomorrow after work around 5:00. Sounds like the spit is still happening. I was looking at Rudee to see if this next full moon will bring any Gator Greys in, if not this week than I'm afraid it's not at all for the spring run.

I did the commute by Bicycle to work thing today so there's not going to be enough gas in the tank when I get home but I'm fishing tomorrow, maybe we can hook up.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks for the report N... always enjoy reading good reports, helps me pass time at work...


----------

